# Just back from the Harlem Valley Rail Trail...



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

ride. I've been doing this one for a while and it just keeps on getting better! The guys and girls who put this together outdid themselves this year with new routes and a surprise lap at Lime Rock!

Great fueling stations, police at the scary left turns, lotsa good climbing and tons of good folks. And not to mention not too much riding on the Rail Trail (not that there's anything wrong with that).

Many thanks to all the organizers!


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a great day in that area. Sharon and I went up to ride this route, headed north from Amenia just after sunrise -- and soon discovered bright pink markings pointing the same roads we had chosen.

A ways further we saw a sign with Bike New York, so figured out that the big ride must be today (Sunday). Got to Ancramdale and talked with volunteers setting up the food stop, then we had our own nice breakfast stop next door. Continued north and after a couple of miles the pink markings turned right on some other pretty road (so many up there you have to choose).

Sounds like it would have been even better with the special things the organizers provided, but still it was a great day just on our own enjoying the farms + views across the valley, and fun downhills + rollers.

After the pink marks turned, we figured we were now on our own, then noticed that there were now blue markings (I guess from some other year). Two riders passed us going fast, the first ones. Five minutes later the same two going back the other way -- guess they missed that right turn.

Later coming back south we picked up the pink markings again, and rode along with riders in the event (many faster than us). The humidity was getting to us, so we decided to take a more direct route back to Amenia -- and ran into more event riders (many slower than us). Got back to our car about 1:30, about an hour before the rain hit.

About seven years ago I met with one of the leaders of Bike New York about ideas for rides up in Columbia county, and then did a lot of work to help a club organize an event ride in that Millerton - Copake area. The next year Bike New York started their Harlem Valley ride, and I was happy to see them applying their organizational capability to bring more people to enjoy the riding around there.

Ken


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah, and I was wondering why I saw so many people on bikes as I headed out from my house (Pawling) towards Rt 7.

I guess as a "local", its kind of the thing here to avoid that ride.


----------

